# Homesteading and the PTB



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

If yawl have read anything I wrote you will have made notice of the person I refer to as " The Lady of the Manor" well she's the glue that holds together many lives with sheer beauty of her spirit and soul...

She called me yesterday and told me about this and it just killed me that there are stupid bastards we must share this dirt ball with, and this is proof that some people just need killing... how anybody could do this crap is so beyond me that I hope their nads are cut off and roasted and fed to them by the State before this is done...

Luna mother's blog sometimes brings to my knees with laughter, other times I have to shake my head in wonder that I even like her much less love her...lol...

But I just wanted to show yawl what some uncaring, "it's was my job" ass&%*e would do out of spite? stupidity? or just plain don't care.. I hope these folks ain't breeders coz when the shtf I spect I'll have to deal with them as they will no doubt be the "you got it, I ain't ,so I take it types".. hmmm, maybe that's ok too..

If ya got nothing better to do read her blog, she's a true prepper and earth mommy who fills the days with good words and deeds and good smells from the kitchen...

HB

Queen of the Universe- No Credentials Needed


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

:

... ... I'm having trouble finding words. This is a terrible things that has happened.

I just wanted to  and  when I looked at those pictures. 

There is no fixing that. It'll take years to even begin to recover. The springs might be gone forever.

No $$$ or apologies can repair it. I'm glad the one person was at least truly apologetic about it, but still...

Please, pass on my compassion to her.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> :
> 
> ... ... I'm having trouble finding words. This is a terrible things that has happened.
> 
> ...


Thanks GS,, I'm still so mad and glad I wasn't there I would be sitting in jail right now.. that little "marsh" as she called it was about a 1/4 acre spring that never went dry and was a cold water spring to boot... I pray it wasn't killed, and that with some work can be brought back...

I could hear her heart shattering clear up here, but behind that was a wall of granite that who ever did it will now find looming over them..she never gives up, never quits, and in this case will never forgive.. I truly hope the State gets involved as well as the part of the Fed Gov that oversees wetlands.

Wood ducks had been coming in there so Ward and the boy built wood duck nesting box's which I don't know survived this..

I do know that farmers and ranchers have been fined big bucks for doing less damage to wetlands on their own land, also the 2 separate creeks that flow thru there took a beating but should keep flowing since the water comes from above the area...

I've never been a "greenie" but She has made me care and so now I'm sick to my heart... I really could kill the bastards who did this and it's sad that I'd think this land was worth more then the lives of the gutless swine that did it... but there it is!...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Too bad someone didnt have their brain engaged before doing all this damage. Sock it too 'em from every direction you can. There's no excuse for what they did.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WHAT A MESS!!! 

If you don't mind  keep us updated.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

A week or so back I posted an article about milking for water, this spring is where I planned to try using the same idea to try and get a good flow with the thought of maybe a small hydro unit.. 

Now.....??? sad...really sad


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just read it ... All I can think of is the sign my buddy put onto his property....

Tresspassers will be shot, survivors will be shot again

Let the Lady of the Manor know that there will probably be a big fight over this, and the electrical company will do whatever they can to "be in the right" and probably use stall tactics - newpapers can help ... It seems to be helping an older couple from my hometown in their battle against the province.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

When I looked at those photos, I WANT BLOOD! 

Sad, so sad. I sure do hope your springs come back.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't agree with what the power company done, but hate ta be the bearer a bad news, there more in likely gonna win cause they got the rights in this instance, those rights came when the lines was installed an er more in likely spelled out in the deed er abstract ta the land.

It don't make it right, but that's how it works round here. I wouldn't rebuild nothin to permenant in there right away, they'll simply bust through it again.

Recently had the same thing with a railroad here, folks had built stuff, (unkownly) on railroad right away, they simply come in with bulldozers an wiped it out. Not a legal leg ta stand on.

Hope it works out fer these folks.
Rev. Coot


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Don't agree with what the power company done, but hate ta be the bearer a bad news, there more in likely gonna win cause they got the rights in this instance, those rights came when the lines was installed an er more in likely spelled out in the deed er abstract ta the land.
> 
> It don't make it right, but that's how it works round here. I wouldn't rebuild nothin to permenant in there right away, they'll simply bust through it again.
> 
> ...


Hi Coot
If you reread the blog you will notice that the power company's own rules are " if the gate is locked, they will not enter but you are responsible for growth at your own expense.

Second..this property was put on the Texas Fish, wildlife and parks list of wild life habitats.. that should be plenty of protection secondly, they tore down the fencing to get into the property, also cut the gate and never replaced anything...

IMHO the damage to the raised garden beds was intentional in the sense that you just don't run over stuff no mater what your doing.....

No, I truly feel this was done with intent and design by somebody with an agenda in the 5 years they have owned it somebody got into the barn stole some tools, and just last fall they entered thru closed gates and stole a deer feeder that was out there..

Also, there seems to be an intentional attempt to trash the road along that stretch.. we have gone out and picked up all the drink cups and trash that was there and in a couple of days it's back beer bottles etc...now for some reason it's just along this bit of road... I've not said anything to TLotM but I think they bought it out from somebody who lives near there ... so when I get back I intend to buy and post some game cams in a place to get pics and lic numbers of them in the act... and the law can have first shot at them.... after that....guess we will see... could be a bad bit of road for flats ...

the main thing is that if there is a bad egg in the "hood" I want to know now, not after the shtf.....

As far as easements, your right, but I think a wildlife habitat hassome protection...we will see...


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Updte on the raped homestead...*

As per the blog can't say I'm happy but it seems that somebody is going to at least appear to try to make the right moves

Update on a Broken Heart
So the Oncor guy called me this morning (stated also on the original post) just as promised. He told me he had good news and bad news- the outstandingly good news (for him) is that the lines in question are not, in fact, Oncor lines. Which was bad news for me since it meant I'd have to get all worked up all over again...But he did tell me whose lines they are and which office I needed to call- Trinity Valley Electric Coop in Athens. My thanks to Mr. Hill at Oncor for being so courteous and caring.

So I called there and talked to the manager, who was JUST as polite as Mr. Hill at Oncor had been, promised to look into it and that either the line foreman or himself would get back to me by tomorrow morning at the latest.

Less than 30 minutes later, the line foremen called, and he was on his way out to the property.

We walked end to end of it and he explained how they were instructed to clear-cut/scrape everything in the right of way (30ft on either side of the lines), and he added that the last time it had been done was 7 years ago- before we bought it- and that they HAD tried to contact us before cutting the chain. Since we don't live out there and only one neighbor is in sight of our place (and they were at work)the only person they could think of to ask (and it's a testament to the foreman's knowing the area that he REMEMBERED this used to be part of "the Parker Place") was old Mr. Parker, who'd given our place to his son...who lives in Dallas and sold it to us (and old Mr. Parker's still a little bitter about that- the land had been in their family for over 75 years). We never met old Mr. Parker, and considering the circumstances, he'd never known who Chris sold the land to. The foreman said they'd cut everything before and after us while trying to figure out who to contact and finally had to just go in and do it- as per their instructions.

And while alot of what they did is "by the book", some things he was quick to admit were clearly NOT- he made no effort to hide his anger at the mangled gardens surrounded by broken little pines and oaks. "That there was just wrong, no doubt about it", he said.

Bottom line as of today-
-they WILL repair the fence (not even on our property but that gives ready access to what's left of our wetlands to any good ol' boy with a mud truck) on the far corner that's now down.
-they WILL re-seed all 4 creek banks that were torn up and scraped to help prevent erosion
-he will personally see to it that the men actually on the crew who destroyed the gardens WILL repair the raised beds and they WILL replace the little perennial fruits/veggies that were in there. He asked if I wanted their guys to do the planting, and I said no- let Alec do that.
-he WILL try to get me a new mimosa tree- on closer inspection, since it was growing out of the creek bank on an angle, while the BRANCHES were over the creek (and in the easement) the tree itself was NOT.

And while we were standing there he talked to their Environmental Person who's getting the exact procedures regarding wetland areas. I need to find the report the biologist did about how TxP&W said for us to maintain it, and the Environmental person is calling me tomorrow morning to work it out. When I talked to the biologist Friday, she said to help it heal quicker, we should rake out the ruts, and per the foreman they WILL do that either with a tractor or by hand if the biologist says NO MORE HEAVY EQUIPMENT.

He did say once we move out there we need to put up our "Designated Wildlife Habitat" sign- and have copies of it with our phone number on every property line that the wires cross so there's no question in the future.

I have to say I've been very impressed with how all the 'higher ups' are treating me and my concerns.

I also met the bank appraiser out there- the one who's telling the bank how much of what we're asking for they can actually lend us and the first words out of his mouth when he stepped out of his truck after following me back to the homesite was

"What a perfect place for a log home".

Isn't it just?
Posted by lunamother at 10:35 AM
0 comments:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

:2thumb:

Good on them for tryin' to make things better! :flower:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Glad to hear folks are being nice while helping to get this repaired.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Bravo, good for you, it's hard to meet someone who cares anymore, he could have told you to take a leeeeeeping you know what. I'm glad you held your cool with him, I found out a long time ago, well something like, "you get more flies with honey...":2thumb:


----------

